# Do I look like a isfp or infp?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Do I look like an isfp or infp? Here are a few recent pictures of me. I understand the functions I think it the introverted intuition and introverted sensing I do not understand well.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> Do I look like an isfp or infp? Here are a few recent pictures of me. I understand the functions I think it the introverted intuition and introverted sensing I do not understand well.


I can't tell (I have a harder time type watching people of other ethnicities) you do seem IxFx though


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

You look like a human being.

Seriously though, I don't think it's fair to type based on photos. There is no scientifically established basis for this, except maybe Introvert vs Extrovert which completely doesn't work for me.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm getting an infp vibe from ya I think, could be wrong though, I'm not the best typist. Ni is more about future implications, pattern matching, and recognizing intangibles. Si is comparing and contrasting the future with the past.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> I'm getting an infp vibe from ya I think, could be wrong though, I'm not the best typist. Ni is more about future implications, pattern matching, and recognizing intangibles. Si is comparing and contrasting the future with the past.


But if you were talking INFP/ISFP, wouldn't it be Se and Ne that we should be talking about? (Si and Ni would be tertiary functions).


----------



## JMintheAM (Dec 14, 2011)

No, the dominant functions of those types are Ni and Si respectively.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@kittychris07 yeah i meant to say that it was the tertiary function I was confused about of the infp and isfp. I don't really understand the extroverted intuition function but it sounds similar to extroverted sensing it is hands on but focuses on the future patterns. Se relates to the present.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

You might think so, but they are actually quite different. Se is the reacting function. Basically you just react to the vibe, and other people's energies in congruence with your own impulses. Ne is pretty much different, it plays with possibility and strategies, it pretty much incorporates the big picture. 

To make a surfing analogy, if I may, Se would be like "riding the waves" on a surfboard. Ne would "riding the waves" on a dolphin. 

Se DOM











Ne DOM










Now imagine the Si and Ni users on a boat:










^^That's them.

The the Si user (say he's the guy) would be thinking, man, got to love those surfing hippies, I remember that one time I surfed, that was awesome. 

The Ni user would be thinking (say it's the girl), wow that's awesome, I wonder what would happen if we incorporated a Shark into this, and raced all three. Who would win?

And that's the end of my analogy. Thank god it's over with.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> You might think so, but they are actually quite different. Se is the reacting function. Basically you just react to the vibe, and other people's energies in congruence with your own impulses. Ne is pretty much different, it plays with possibility and strategies, it pretty much incorporates the big picture.
> 
> To make a surfing analogy, if I may, Se would be like "riding the waves" on a surfboard. Ne would "riding the waves" on a dolphin.
> 
> ...


Wow, Word Pictures, that's HOT!! a picture paints a thousand words for sure!!  i love that, it's so much easier to understand, nice!


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

Like another said, I'm pretty sure there isn't any scientific verification to the whole 'looking like a certain type' but if I had to guess, you look rather INFP-ish to me. I think it's facial expressions certain types make in their pictures that reminds me of others.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

JMintheAM said:


> No, the dominant functions of those types are Ni and Si respectively.


ISFP is FiSeNiTe and INFP is FiNeSiTe.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I have to agree with @Spades on this one.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

INFP-ish really


----------



## 1130211 (Jan 16, 2012)

Remember since IT IS a test from the world of Psychology remember this: your first results are always the most accurate.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Post a video


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> Do I look like an isfp or infp? Here are a few recent pictures of me. I understand the functions I think it the introverted intuition and introverted sensing I do not understand well.


INFP/ISFP both are Fi dominant. The secondary functions are Ne (INFP) and Se (ISFP). This is where you have to look for what your type is. Do you judge through analyzing all possibilities or through what the moment tells you? (very basic, simple question, but it's a start for further self-assessment.)


----------



## robespierre (Jan 11, 2012)

you look a bit spaced out in the pic. def a ixfx. but it comes down to if its your natural look? pics are hard to evaluate bec of other factors making it unreliable.

I find it easier to do when someone is being videotaped/interviewed.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Last year I made a video of myself on youtube. I can upload it here so it can be easier for you. I was talking about tv shows. I don't really know if you can hear my voice it is really low and deep lol. I was experimenting with youtube I have never done a webcam video before then. I like to be private.


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

You have a very nice voice. 
But anyway, now you are seeming more ISFP to me. >.o I can't decide, lol. Probably because you remind me of my brother who I have pegged as an ISFP.


----------

